# First-Hand Impressions of the New Audi Q7 from Autoblog



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Alas, we didn't make the trip to Shanghai to cover the launch of the new Q7 earlier today. We have published a small * Shanghai Photo Gallery *, but even better is a report with more photos of the Q7 over at Autoblog. Check it out after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------

